# [SOLVED] Apache server no longer works



## brent.charlebois (May 8, 2007)

Hi people:wave:

I'm running Apache server with a wireless router connection and yes sometimes my IP changes. It works internally ok but no longer from a remote PC. I forget what IP I enter into the router...is it like 192.168.0.108 or like my IP
96.50.###.### (Mod edit)

Thanks for any help


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

*Re: Apache server no longer works*

Locally would be the 192.168.....

Remotely would be your 96.50....

You should be able to enter your remote IP into any computer and access it.

If you can log into your router and make your server have a Static IP.

BTW, Edited your post to remove the IP.


----------

